# Photo shoot



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

My sweet boy...


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

Another...


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

Last one...


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

Oops, one more. I couldn't resist!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I just have to say what you already surely know...Jager is stunning!! The photos are superb, too. And here I was just trying to figure out how to post these really amateurish photos I just took of my Chagall. I think I'll just groove on the ones of Jager you were good enough to share.


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

What a great expression! Those are really great pics.


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

Chagall's mom said:


> I just have to say what you already surely know...Jager is stunning!! The photos are superb, too. And here I was just trying to figure out how to post these really amateurish photos I just took of my Chagall. I think I'll just groove on the ones of Jager you were good enough to share.


No, you need to post yours too! I love Chagall!!!

Thank you so much for the compliments, I do think Jager is rather stunning, but I guess I am a little biased, LOL!


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

Great photos, love them and your boy


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

LOve love love! So very handsome! What a beautiful head on your boy, I bet you get looks when out and about with him!


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

Chagall's mom said:


> I just have to say what you already surely know...Jager is stunning!! The photos are superb, too. And here I was just trying to figure out how to post these really amateurish photos I just took of my Chagall. I think I'll just groove on the ones of Jager you were good enough to share.


Jager really is stunning, and I love these images! Chagall's Mom, please, please post!


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

Great photos I love the expression on his face on the last picture,such a handsome boy!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I put up an album of Chagall and now will attempt to figure out how to post the photos...here's goes attempt #1...Woohoo, beginner's luck! Like I said, the photos aren't great, but Chagall sure is!!


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Awesome photos of Jager. Love the second to last one! Jager looks almost human in the last photo.
Chagall is adorable. So glad you posted! Chagall's grooming looks very nice.


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Lovely photos of Jager, I like the second one the best! And those are great shots of Chagall as well. I feel like the minis are taking over the forum! And I like it.


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Oh man Jager is looking sharp in those photos!!  Love the third and last ones. He has such a great face. 

Chagall is gorgeous as well! He is so light, too! Two handsome dogs in this thread, that's for sure!


----------



## macker905 (Mar 21, 2010)

Beautiful!!!!, he reminds me of a "Right Said Fred" song, Jager looks like he would be singing
"I'm too sexy for my fur, too sexy for my fur"
"So sexy it hurts"
"I'm too sexy for my leash, too sexy for my leash"
"So sexy it hurts"
"I'm a model, you know what I mean,and I do my little turn on the catwalk"
"I shake my little tail on the catwalk"

(yes, some of the words have been changed to accomodate a lovely poodle).

Okay you have to sing it to the song, for those that don't know it, I probably look crazy.
I loved your pictures and your Jager is georgous!!


----------



## macker905 (Mar 21, 2010)

Chagall's mom said:


> I put up an album of Chagall


I just saw Chagall's pictures and he is soooo cute, I love the third picture, it is like he is smiling!


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

Chagall's mom said:


> I put up an album of Chagall and now will attempt to figure out how to post the photos...here's goes attempt #1...Woohoo, beginner's luck! Like I said, the photos aren't great, but Chagall sure is!!


I love, love, love Chagall's coloring! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Pearlsmum (Jun 6, 2010)

Jager looks wonderful very handsome!


----------



## jazzpaw (Apr 20, 2010)

Jager looks wonderful and I love the picture of Chagall smiling! Just adorable


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

Chagall's pictures are soooo cute! He is just so handsome.


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

macker905 said:


> Beautiful!!!!, he reminds me of a "Right Said Fred" song, Jager looks like he would be singing
> "I'm too sexy for my fur, too sexy for my fur"
> "So sexy it hurts"
> "I'm too sexy for my leash, too sexy for my leash"
> ...


OMG, that was so funny! I sang it to Jager last night.


----------



## Evik (Sep 2, 2009)

Jager is very handsome! All grown up . Those are really great pics.


----------



## jcwinks (Jun 26, 2010)

:rofl:


macker905 said:


> Beautiful!!!!, he reminds me of a "Right Said Fred" song, Jager looks like he would be singing
> "I'm too sexy for my fur, too sexy for my fur"
> "So sexy it hurts"
> "I'm too sexy for my leash, too sexy for my leash"
> ...




:rofl:

His coat looks scrumptious


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Very nice pictures!!! He is one Sharp looking boy!


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Wonderful photos! My favorite is #2 of Jager, and #4 of Chagall. Both, very handsome boys. Thanks for posting the photos.


----------



## FozziesMom (Jun 23, 2010)

so beautiful! we're considering having Fozzie's ears cut shorter since he's alaways being called a girl. What is that ear cut called? Or do you know how short it is or how we could ask for it?

PS how did you find your photographer? He/she really did a good job of capturing Jager's personality.


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

FozziesMom said:


> so beautiful! we're considering having Fozzie's ears cut shorter since he's alaways being called a girl. What is that ear cut called? Or do you know how short it is or how we could ask for it?


You know, I'm not sure what you would call it. I groom him myself, but I am not a groomer. Maybe you would describe it as puppy cut ears? I just blend the ears into his top knot and trim them so they don't grow full and long. Maybe a groomer will chime in with a better description...


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Absolutely wonderful shots of your lovely boy! Loved looking at them! Thanks for sharing.


----------

